# Bdsm test results.



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Take the test at Bdsm.org and share your results. 
Why not? 

== Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? == 
66% Submissive 
65% Primal (Prey) 
63% Brat 
62% Switch 
59% Experimentalist 
57% Bondage receiver 
56% Degradation receiver 
54% Dominant 
50% Masochist 
43% Vanilla 
41% Bondage giver 
34% All-Rounder 
28% Sadist 
26% Master/Mistress 
24% Primal (Hunter) 
18% Brat tamer 
11% Slave 
8% Daddy/Mommy 
8% Exhibitionist 
5% girl/boy 
5% Owner 
5% Ageplayer 
4% Degradation giver 
3% Voyeur 
3% Non-monogamist 
0% Pet 
See my results online at Test Results


----------



## IIIIII (Oct 2, 2013)

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Take the test at Bdsm.org and share your results.
> Why not?
> 
> == Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? ==
> ...


LOL I thought about this one a while ago and did not go through with it


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

IIIIII said:


> LOL I thought about this one a while ago and did not go through with it


Starting a thread about it? Eh what are entps cp6s for? Lol.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

== Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? == 
*71% Vanilla *
43% Experimentalist 
38% Voyeur 
29% All-Rounder 
17% Dominant 
15% Submissive 
9% Primal (Hunter) 
5% Masochist 
3% Primal (Prey) 
1% girl/boy 
1% Pet 
0% Sadist 
0% Master/Mistress 
0% Slave 
0% Bondage giver 
0% Bondage receiver 
0% Degradation giver 
0% Degradation receiver 
0% Brat tamer 
0% Brat 
0% Daddy/Mommy 
0% Owner 
0% Exhibitionist 
0% Switch 
0% Non-monogamist 
0% Ageplayer 
See my results online at Test Results

 lol I have an ex, she is very into BDSM  always said I was very vanilla. Looks like she is right :/ I seriously hate power games in and outside of the bedroom. Tried being dominating and it made me feel lika na asshole (sucked) and being a slave pisses me off (huge rage issues with submitting)...hate pain too being in degrading situations makes me angry. I really can't do BDSM lol.


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

I remember taking this somewhere in the sub of my people. I think one of my highest was 'brat,' which I thought was pretty on point tbh.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

This reveals a bit too much.

== Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? == 
61% Vanilla 
59% Primal (Hunter) 
56% Degradation giver 
55% Dominant 
54% Sadist 
46% Brat tamer 
45% Master/Mistress 
39% All-Rounder 
33% Non-monogamist 
31% Bondage giver 
31% Exhibitionist 
29% Owner 
24% Voyeur 
21% Experimentalist 
11% Masochist 
10% Submissive 
9% Daddy/Mommy 
3% Switch 
1% Brat 
1% girl/boy 
1% Ageplayer 
1% Primal (Prey) 
1% Degradation receiver 
0% Bondage receiver 
0% Slave 
0% Pet 
See my results online at Test Results


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Yay I love sexual tests!

*91% Primal (Hunter) *

Yep I'm mostly primal, it's correct.



> The Submissive Guide gives an interesting definition of primal play in a post here. I’d like to add that though a wrestling match or take down may be what the Dominant has in mind, speaking for myself (always), primal play is broader than that: I want to start from or get to a place, where the feelings are primary- pure, raw, animal emotions, sensation and/or instinct. It could be fear, vulnerability, desire, grief, or any profound emotional state. I want to get to a place where words are gone- there may be grunting, growling, moaning, nonsense syllables crying or silence; maybe even all of above. “Primal” applies, as per Merriam Webster, in a way that’s raw, past rational thought, animalistic, instinctual. It’s pure, core, raw emotion without a lot of the sensibility and good training that gets layered over that.


Wouldn't it be cool to have a rule that Wednesday, for example, is primal day? You don't know if/when you'll see your partner but if/when you do the gloves come off. You may not be in the mood at the moment they show up or you may have forgotten which day of the week it is but bam...shit's goin' down! Scintillating.

87% Bondage receiver 
86% Switch 
85% Masochist 
84% Dominant 
79% Primal (Prey) 
68% Voyeur 
67% Sadist 
65% Submissive 
60% Experimentalist 
60% Bondage giver 
57% Degradation giver 
54% Brat 
43% Slave 
39% Brat tamer 
39% Degradation receiver 
37% Master/Mistress 
26% Vanilla 
19% girl/boy 
17% Owner 
12% Daddy/Mommy 
12% All-Rounder 
11% Exhibitionist 
11% Pet 
5% Non-monogamist 
3% Ageplayer


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

== Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? == 
88% Ageplayer 
84% Switch 
79% Voyeur 
74% girl/boy 
73% Brat 
67% Primal (Prey) 
65% Bondage receiver 
64% Submissive 
54% Experimentalist 
53% Bondage giver 
53% Exhibitionist 
41% Dominant 
40% Primal (Hunter) 
38% Masochist 
35% Vanilla 
32% Non-monogamist 
30% Pet 
27% Master/Mistress 
27% Daddy/Mommy 
23% Brat tamer 
18% Sadist 
12% All-Rounder 
11% Owner 
3% Degradation receiver 
1% Slave 
0% Degradation giver 

Hmmmm, I was kind of surprised by this at first, but thinking about it...maybe not. The schoolgirl fantasy has probably always been a favorite.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

94% Switch 
84% Experimentalist 
77% Exhibitionist 
73% Brat 
68% Vanilla 
66% Dominant 
64% Bondage giver 
56% Submissive 
55% Bondage receiver 
43% Primal (Prey) 
41% Voyeur 
39% Non-monogamist 
38% Ageplayer 
37% girl/boy 
34% Primal (Hunter) 
28% Master/Mistress 
27% Brat tamer 
25% Pet 
23% Daddy/Mommy 
18% Degradation receiver 
14% Sadist 
10% Masochist 
6% Owner 
6% All-Rounder 
5% Degradation giver 
0% Slave


----------



## 172354 (Oct 21, 2014)

== Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? == 
100% Experimentalist 
99% Switch 
94% Non-monogamist 
83% Bondage receiver 
81% Exhibitionist 
75% Bondage giver 
73% Submissive 
70% Dominant 
67% Voyeur 
61% Master/Mistress 
59% Brat 
57% Pet 
48% Owner 
47% Masochist 
47% Vanilla 
44% Brat tamer 
30% Primal (Hunter) 
29% Primal (Prey) 
22% Daddy/Mommy 
21% Sadist 
21% Slave 
21% Degradation receiver 
11% Degradation giver 
6% girl/boy 
0% Ageplayer 
0% All-Rounder 
See my results online at Test Results

Yep.... Down for just about anything, haha ;p


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

93% Submissive 
71% Brat 
61% Experimentalist 
59% Vanilla 
58% Bondage receiver 
52% Masochist 
49% Voyeur 
33% Degradation receiver 
29% Switch 
26% girl/boy 
24% Exhibitionist 
23% Primal (Prey) 
16% Bondage giver 
12% Dominant 
11% Master/Mistress 
8% Slave 
7% All-Rounder 
5% Sadist 
4% Degradation giver 
4% Ageplayer 
3% Primal (Hunter) 
1% Non-monogamist 
0% Brat tamer 
0% Daddy/Mommy 
0% Owner 
0% Pet 

Meh.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

For those who are too lazy to answer numerous questions but want to know more about the “archetypes” of bdsmtest.org to work up an appetite:

*Dominant*
Dominants like to be in charge. Some like to have their partner obey them without questioning, others like some resistance while taking it their way. Some are dominant only in the bedroom, others are dominant throughout their daily life as well (usually with limitations). Unlike the top roles (giving pain/bondage/degradation), being dominant is more about who decides what happens (and takes the responsibility that comes with it) than about the contents of what happens.

*Sadist*
Sadists enjoy inflicting (certain types of) pain on their partner(s), usually in a sexual context. Consent hereby is always assumed.

*Master/Mistress*
Masters/Mistresses receive complete control over the life of their slave(s), and all responsibilities that come with it. They go a step further than dominants in the sense that their power exchange is present 24/7 and in all aspects of their life (except for negotiated exceptions such as during their office jobs). Their primary focus is to create a stable and safe environment for their slave(s), to allow optimal servitude.

*Bondage giver*
Bondage givers like to tie up and restrain their partner(s), using rope and/or other attributes (chains, cuffs, speaders...). Whether for sexual enhancement, for art or just for fun, they enjoy having their partners completely at their mercy.

*Degradation giver*
Degradation givers like to degrade and humiliate their play partner(s), either by acting upon them in a degrading way, or by or by forcing them to do things they consider degrading. Consent hereby is always assumed.

*Brat tamer*
Brat tamers are, in essence, dominants who enjoy handling bratty submissives. They find disobedience a form of playfulness from the side of the submissive, rather than a form of rudeness. They will take no offence to it, but will still teach the sub a well deserved lesson (because, of course, that is why the bratty sub shows such behavior in the first place).

*Primal (Hunter)*
Primals are mainly focused on their natural instincts and they enjoy letting their inner animal out during sex. The key part for primals play is that the participants show their raw, emotional sexual feelings during play. All of the labels, roles, and protocols go out the window, and the prey can become a snarling, growing, clawing animal hell-bent on getting away from its predator (you).

*Daddy/Mommy*
Daddies/Mommies take on a caretaker role in the relationship, being a guide as much a dominant. Daddies/Mommies dominate their little treasure submissives with an iron fist in a velvet glove: much cuddly and affectionate on the outside, while being as sturdy and hard on the inside as other dominants. Using subtle psychological mechanisms rather than brute power, they nurture their littles into obedience.

*Owner*
Owns and takes responsibility over a pet, on a 24/7 basis. Sexuality is not necessarily involved. Often provides in animal role play attributes (e.g. puts pet in a cage) but not necessarily.

*Voyeur*
Voyeurs enjoy watching the nakedness or sexual activity of other people. Definitions vary with respect to whether those being watched should be aware of this, or not.

*Switch*
Switches like to... well, switch. Always taking a dominant or top position is not for them, neither is always taking a submissive or bottom position. Some prefer to switch with the same partner or partners, others have a dominant play partner and a submissive play partner, but in either case they do not fit on one end point of the spectrum.

*Ageplayer*
Ageplayers like to play with age as part of their kink. They typically take on a much younger or older age than they actually are, or prefer playing with a partner that does so. Attributes and behavior changes (such as pacifiers, coloring books, speaking in more childlike language, ...) are commonly paired with this, to enrich the context and make it more appropriate for the played age.

*Vanilla*
Vanilla people enjoy regular, standard sex and relationship models. Nothing wrong with that, as long as you're having fun!






*Submissive*
Submissives like to follow. Some like to give the control away to their partner(s), some like to have it forcibly taken from them. Some are submissive only in the bedroom, others are submissive throughout their daily life as well (usually with limitations). Unlike the bottom roles (receiving pain/bondage/degradation), being submissive is more about who decides what happens (and takes the responsibility that comes with it) than about the contents of what happens.

*Masochist*
Masochists enjoy receiving (certain types of) pain from their partner(s), usually in a sexual context. Masochism is independent of pain tolerance: it is purely about the ability to enjoy certain levels of pain.

*Slave*
Slaves completely hand over the control and responsibilities over their life to their master/mistress. They go a step further than submissives in the sense that their power exchange is present 24/7 and in all aspects of their life (except for negotiated exceptions such as during their office jobs). Serving their master/mistress is their primary focus in life and they rarely have limits for them.

*Bondage receiver*
Bondage receivers likes to be tied up and restrained, using rope and/or other attributes (chains, cuffs, speaders...). Whether for sexual enhancement, for art or just for fun, they enjoy being totally at the mercy of their partner(s).

*Degradation receiver*
Degradation receivers like to be degraded and humiliated by their play partner(s), either by being acted upon in a degrading way, or by being forced do things they consider degrading.

*Brat*
Brats are, in essence, naughty submissives. They find disobedience a form of playfulness rather than letting their dominant down, and require a compatible dominant who will not only teach them a lesson, but also accept that any number of lessons might still not necessarily change this behavior.

*Primal (Prey)*
Primals are mainly focused on their natural instincts and they enjoy letting their inner animal out during sex. The key part for primals play is that the participants show their raw, emotional sexual feelings during play. All of the labels, roles, and protocols go out the window, and the prey (you) can become a snarling, growing, clawing animal hell-bent on getting away from its predator.

*Girl/Boy*
Littles (girls/boys) are submissive spirits that mix childlike innocence with naughty sexual curiosity. They long for a nurturing loving dominant who plays a guiding, almost parental role in their lives. While they require a softer approach to be dominated than most other submissives, their submission can go a lot deeper and sometimes rival those of slaves.

*Pet*
Is property of their owner in daily life. Sexuality is not necessarily involved. Often combined with some form of animal role play (puppy, kitten, etc.) but not necessarily.

*Exhibitionist*
Exhibitionists enjoy showing their naked body or a sexual activity to other people. Definitions vary with respect to whether those being shown this, should be looking for such encounter or not.

*Non-monogamist*
Non-monogamists do not see sexuality as necessarily a 1 on 1 thing. Whether this means they will have several relationships or just see other people outside their relationship (or have even more exquisite constructions) depends entirely on the person and the situation, but they all have one thing in common: their sexuality is more than just between them and one fixed partner.

*Experimentalist*
Experimentalists want to have tried it all. An open mind and an insatiable curiosity are their key features, and they will rarely form an opinion before they have gathered first hand experience. They often have plenty of fantasies and will actively pursue to try them out.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Why did I even take this test? I'm genuinely surprised I didn't have zero on more things, actually.

== Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? == 
83% Vanilla 
47% Switch 
45% Voyeur 
38% Dominant 
35% Submissive 
33% girl/boy 
32% Non-monogamist 
24% Brat 
22% Daddy/Mommy 
21% Master/Mistress 
20% Experimentalist 
17% Masochist 
17% All-Rounder 
16% Primal (Hunter) 
13% Exhibitionist 
13% Ageplayer 
13% Brat tamer 
12% Bondage giver 
11% Bondage receiver 
8% Primal (Prey) 
5% Sadist 
4% Slave 
3% Pet 
3% Owner 
0% Degradation giver 
0% Degradation receiver


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

I took it and although I feel it's a little too private to post it all.

I will say I only got - 18% Vanilla


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Hmm my responses changed. I apparently am less kinky when tired. 

== Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? == 
71% Submissive 
69% Primal (Prey) 
67% Brat 
66% Bondage receiver 
59% Masochist 
58% Experimentalist 
56% Degradation receiver 
41% Vanilla 
40% Switch 
37% Bondage giver 
29% Dominant 
29% All-Rounder 
24% Primal (Hunter) 
20% Sadist 
15% Slave 
14% Master/Mistress 
8% Exhibitionist 
4% Owner 
4% Voyeur 
3% Daddy/Mommy 
2% Degradation giver 
1% Brat tamer 
1% Non-monogamist 
0% girl/boy 
0% Pet 
0% Ageplayer 
See my results online at Test Results


----------



## Nyanpichu (Jun 5, 2014)

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Take the test at Bdsm.org and share your results.
> Why not?
> 
> == Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? ==
> ...


Omg this was my idea I'm glad people are actually doing it the test really teaches you so much about yourself c;


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

== Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? == 
94% Bondage receiver 
87% Submissive 
79% Switch 
62% Degradation receiver 
58% Voyeur 
56% Experimentalist 
48% Masochist 
45% Exhibitionist 
43% Bondage giver 
43% Brat 
40% Vanilla 
39% Primal (Prey) 
30% Non-monogamist 
30% Primal (Hunter) 
25% Dominant 
23% Master/Mistress 
16% Slave 
13% Sadist 
12% girl/boy 
11% Brat tamer 
10% Ageplayer 
7% Degradation giver 
6% All-Rounder 
3% Pet 
2% Owner 
0% Daddy/Mommy 
See my results online at Test Results


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

Results from a few weeks ago:


== Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? == 
90% Switch 
76% Dominant 
75% Bondage giver 
67% Submissive 
66% Primal (Hunter) 
58% Vanilla 
54% Sadist 
47% Experimentalist 
46% Primal (Prey) 
45% Masochist 
45% Master/Mistress 
35% Brat tamer 
28% Bondage receiver 
24% Brat 
15% Daddy/Mommy 
13% Owner 
11% Voyeur 
10% All-Rounder 
6% girl/boy 
4% Exhibitionist 
3% Slave 
1% Non-monogamist 
0% Ageplayer 
0% Degradation giver 
0% Degradation receiver 
0% Pet 
See my results online at Test Results


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

64% Vanilla 
64% Submissive 
45% Switch 
42% Experimentalist 
42% Voyeur 
36% All-Rounder 
34% Non-monogamist 
28% Ageplayer 
26% girl/boy 
22% Dominant 
21% Exhibitionist 
17% Daddy/Mommy 
16% Bondage receiver 
16% Bondage giver 
16% Brat 
12% Slave 
11% Primal (Prey) 
9% Master/Mistress 
8% Primal (Hunter) 
4% Degradation receiver 
3% Sadist 
2% Masochist 
1% Pet 
0% Owner 
0% Degradation giver 
0% Brat tamer


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

*Attempt # 1 from a while back:*

95% Bondage receiver 
84% Masochist 
84% Submissive 
84% Brat 
80% Switch 
69% Bondage giver 
64% Primal (Prey) 
63% Experimentalist 
59% Dominant 
58% Vanilla 
50% Voyeur 
49% Sadist 
48% Slave 
48% girl/boy 
47% Master/Mistress 
45% Daddy/Mommy 
41% Brat tamer 
31% Primal (Hunter) 
29% Ageplayer 
26% Non-monogamist 
24% Exhibitionist 
19% Degradation giver 
16% Owner 
16% All-Rounder 
15% Degradation receiver 
11% Pet 
See my results online at Test Results

*Attempt # 2 several weeks later:*
== Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? == 
93% Bondage receiver 
85% Switch 
85% Submissive 
85% Brat 
79% Bondage giver 
74% Masochist 
63% Experimentalist 
62% Vanilla 
60% Dominant 
59% Primal (Prey) 
54% girl/boy 
49% Voyeur 
49% Slave 
45% Master/Mistress 
43% Sadist 
40% Daddy/Mommy 
35% Brat tamer 
26% Ageplayer 
22% Non-monogamist 
22% Primal (Hunter) 
16% Degradation giver 
15% All-Rounder 
14% Owner 
10% Pet 
10% Degradation receiver 
8% Exhibitionist 
See my results online at Test Results

*My Masochist level seemed too high for me in the first attempt* :tongue:


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Old Intern said:


> Sounds like you're an expert


I would never, ever make a claim so bold. xD

I enjoy discovering all the ways that people find sexual satisfaction. It's one of those juicy topics that everyone has a lot to say about and always promises an interesting look into their deeper nature.

For instance, I believe I have read @Swordsman of Mana say he has an interest in naive males. I thought it interesting that "daddy/mommy" is at the top of his list.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Nyanpichu said:


> :3 lol this is true i can confirm xD


Ok I thought you were straight . Stop exhibiting me with that pichu but D:


----------



## Nyanpichu (Jun 5, 2014)

backdrop12 said:


> Ok I thought you were straight . Stop exhibiting me with that pichu but D:


X.X
backdrop12 uses confusion
ITS SUPER EFFECTIVE


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Nyanpichu said:


> X.X
> backdrop12 uses confusion
> ITS SUPER EFFECTIVE


* gets confused and exhbitions @_Nyanpichu_ * LOOK AT IT PERC .... LOOK AT IT @[email protected]


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

== Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? == 
93% Sadist 
76% Bondage giver 
60% Dominant 
50% Master/Mistress 
41% Voyeur 
40% Vanilla 
38% Experimentalist 
37% Degradation giver 
35% Primal (Hunter) 
30% Non-monogamist 
27% Brat tamer 
26% Switch 
20% Exhibitionist 
19% Owner 
17% Submissive 
7% All-Rounder 
6% Daddy/Mommy 
6% Masochist 
5% Brat 
3% Ageplayer 
2% Primal (Prey) 
0% girl/boy 
0% Pet 
0% Degradation receiver 
0% Bondage receiver 
0% Slave


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Cinnamon83 said:


> Here is what I do not care for is that I think that the test does not really relay me much.
> 
> Honestly its extreme as far as black & white


Well, I think there's a limit to how nuanced tests can be in general to be fair.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

The way I see it, most of this stuff is just too much work when push comes to shove. I mean, the goal is still to share an intimate moment and ultimately have an orgasm inside your body, and IMO there's really no use in complicating the matter with a bunch of complicated knots and outfits that take forever to put on. I'm perfectly content with plain sex with perhaps a bit of rough play, maybe some hair pulling, spanking and biting if I'm in that sort of mood. That's all fine but FFS I have other things to do today... not to mention that a lot of these things are more funny to me than they are sexy and few things kill my erection faster than uncontrolled laughter. I mean, if I'm about to fuck you and you start barking like a dog, that's it... no more boners for you I'm afraid XD


81% Dominant 
74% Primal (Hunter) 
70% Experimentalist 
64% Vanilla 
53% Voyeur 
50% Master/Mistress 
49% Bondage giver 
46% Sadist 
46% Daddy/Mommy 
45% Degradation giver 
44% Brat tamer 
42% Switch 
33% Ageplayer 
33% Masochist 
29% Owner 
24% Bondage receiver 
24% Exhibitionist 
21% Non-monogamist 
19% All-Rounder 
10% girl/boy 
8% Submissive 
2% Pet 
2% Brat 
1% Primal (Prey) 
0% Degradation receiver 
0% Slave


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

cricket said:


> *Attempt # 1 from a while back:*
> 
> 95% Bondage receiver
> 84% Masochist
> ...


Still is at a scary level, lol


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

80% Primal (Prey) 
69% Switch 
67% Primal (Hunter) 
63% Bondage receiver 
58% Vanilla 
57% Submissive 
47% Dominant 
41% Sadist 
41% Pet 
37% Bondage giver 
34% Experimentalist 
31% Masochist 
25% Master/Mistress 
24% girl/boy 
23% Slave 
20% All-Rounder 
18% Brat 
13% Exhibitionist 
12% Brat tamer 
9% Voyeur 
8% Daddy/Mommy 
8% Owner 
6% Ageplayer 
4% Degradation receiver 
3% Non-monogamist 
0% Degradation giver


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

78% Bondage receiver 
75% Switch 
71% Submissive 
65% Experimentalist 
63% Bondage giver 
62% Primal (Prey) 
55% Vanilla 
49% Masochist 
49% Dominant 
47% Sadist 
46% Primal (Hunter) 
43% Voyeur 
39% Brat 
34% Exhibitionist 
32% Ageplayer 
29% Non-monogamist 
29% Brat tamer 
22% All-Rounder 
18% Master/Mistress 
17% girl/boy 
13% Slave 
10% Daddy/Mommy 
3% Degradation receiver 
1% Degradation giver 
1% Pet 
0% Owner

...

Why.. look at that...


----------



## SuperShock911 (Jul 15, 2015)

83% Vanilla 
43% Experimentalist 
37% Dominant 
37% Switch 
33% Submissive 
32% Ageplayer 
28% Daddy/Mommy 
27% Primal (Hunter) 
23% girl/boy 
20% Brat tamer 
17% Bondage receiver 
17% All-Rounder 
17% Voyeur 
14% Master/Mistress 
14% Bondage giver 
13% Brat 
13% Masochist 
9% Primal (Prey) 
8% Pet 
6% Non-monogamist 
6% Sadist 
3% Degradation receiver 
3% Slave 
3% Exhibitionist 
0% Owner 
0% Degradation giver 

Interesting test.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

== Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? == 
92% Switch 
82% Masochist 
77% Bondage giver 
69% Experimentalist 
64% Vanilla 
64% Sadist 
61% Dominant 
54% Bondage receiver 
49% Submissive 
34% Primal (Hunter) 
23% Exhibitionist 
22% Master/Mistress 
22% Brat tamer 
20% Non-monogamist 
17% Voyeur 
12% Daddy/Mommy 
11% Brat 
10% Primal (Prey) 
8% All-Rounder 
6% Ageplayer 
4% Degradation giver 
2% Pet 
2% Owner 
2% girl/boy 
1% Slave 
0% Degradation receiver


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

Sygma said:


> Still is at a scary level, lol


Don't h8 just cause you can't take it, m8


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Sygma said:


> Still is at a scary level, lol


Why is it scary?


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

Your test score for each archetype is displayed below. Click an an archetype for info.​
82%

SwitchMore info76%

Bondage receiverMore info67%

Bondage giverMore info62%

DominantMore info61%

VanillaMore info59%

ExperimentalistMore info59%

SubmissiveMore info57%

AgeplayerMore info56%

MasochistMore info47%

girl/boyMore info46%

SadistMore info45%

Brat tamerMore info37%

BratMore info33%

Daddy/MommyMore info33%

Non-monogamistMore info28%

Master/MistressMore info24%

ExhibitionistMore info20%

Degradation giverMore info18%

All-RounderMore info17%

Primal (Hunter)More info16%

Primal (Prey)More info13%

VoyeurMore info11%

Degradation receiverMore info8%

OwnerMore info1%

PetMore info0%

SlaveMore info
How well do *you feel* these results fit you? Rate them here.


lololol​


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Sygma said:


> Still is at a scary level, lol


I like how you don't post your results but comment on someone else's. 


Cool story bro.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

> == Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? ==
> 73% Degradation receiver
> 65% Submissive
> 58% Masochist
> ...



"Prayer cleanses the soul, but pain cleanses the body" (Warhammer 40,000 3rd Edition Rulebook, page 10)


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> "Prayer cleanses the soul, but pain cleanses the body" (Warhammer 40,000 3rd Edition Rulebook, page 10)


Ya gotta like read Star Wars: The New Jedi Order series. 



> Yuuzhan Vong culture was centered on sacrifice and their gods, although warriors in particular were centered on the philosophy of pain. They tended to glorify pain, not as a motive for action but rather as a state of living. This was because they believed that, just like their gods had sacrificed their bodies to create the galaxy, the Yuuzhan Vong themselves were to sacrifice parts of their body for a greater purpose. As such, they believed that by remaking their own bodies, they were becoming closer to their deities. While this was the case, they never maimed their bodies in a manner that would permanently hinder their ability to function.[13] This resulted in individual Yuuzhan Vong having mottling or scarring, and sweeping tattoos. The more elite individuals were even known to graft organs from other creatures into their bodies. Devotional practices to the gods called for bloodletting at prayer times. Shamed Ones were forbidden from attending religious ceremonies.[2]


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> I like how you don't post your results but comment on someone else's.
> 
> 
> Cool story bro.


I like how you're not even reading your own thread


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

68% Pet 
66% Bondage receiver 
65% Masochist 
65% Submissive 
64% Vanilla 
60% girl/boy 
57% Experimentalist 
51% Primal (Prey) 
51% Brat 
45% Switch 
37% Exhibitionist 
37% All-Rounder 
35% Bondage giver 
32% Ageplayer 
30% Voyeur 
28% Dominant 
28% Sadist 
23% Primal (Hunter) 
21% Degradation receiver 
21% Master/Mistress 
20% Brat tamer 
16% Daddy/Mommy 
15% Owner 
15% Slave 
12% Non-monogamist 
5% Degradation giver

why am I not surprised? :laughing:


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Catallena said:


> 68% Pet
> 66% Bondage receiver
> 65% Masochist
> 65% Submissive
> ...


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm remarkably ordinary according to this... maybe that's a good thing


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

I've analyzed myself, but sometimes these can be interesting.

87% Dominant 
76% Bondage giver 
69% Master/Mistress 
55% Vanilla 
54% Owner 
49% Primal (Hunter) 
47% Daddy/Mommy 
46% Voyeur 
36% Experimentalist 
34% Brat tamer 
30% Switch 
23% Sadist 
17% Bondage receiver 
17% Degradation giver 
13% All-Rounder 
9% Ageplayer 
8% Submissive 
3% Primal (Prey) 
2% Brat 
2% girl/boy 
0% Masochist 
0% Slave 
0% Degradation receiver 
0% Pet 
0% Exhibitionist 
0% Non-monogamist 

Nothing really a surprise to me. When I looked back on my relationships, there were some things that I didn't have the opportunity to explore. Bondage giver is second and relates to the first, and also the fact that I'm what I finally settled on describing as a sexual tantalizer. The word "tantalize" means "to torment by the sight, show, or promise of a desired thing which is kept out of reach, or removed or withheld when on the point of being grasped," and comes from the Greek myth of Tantalus, who was punished by being placed to his neck in a pool of water, which would recede when he tried to drink from it, and having fruit trees with branches of fruit hanging over him, which would always be beyond his reach whenever he reached for them. So "sexual tantalizer" is perfect, as I like to tease and edge my partner. Bondage makes it more of a torment, since one can't move, and is brought oh so close... yet agonizingly far away.

I see primal (hunter), and that would be from the fact that I'm by default very self-possessed, and at every stage of my life people have said that I'm the most calm, composed, collected person they've ever met. So that represents temporarily relaxing my self-control. Daddy would represent the nurturing aspect to my personality.

I'm a sexual tantalizer, not a sadist, not into degradation, a one-woman man, so not into non-monogamy, and I'm a private person, so not into exhibitionism.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

@Master Mind how boring!

== Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? == 
99% Switch 
75% Bondage receiver 
73% Voyeur 
68% Dominant 
62% Non-monogamist 
61% Experimentalist 
60% Exhibitionist 
58% Brat tamer 
56% Masochist 
54% Degradation giver 
52% Bondage giver 
51% Submissive 
49% Sadist 
48% Primal (Hunter) 
47% Brat 
41% Vanilla 
38% Primal (Prey) 
37% Master/Mistress 
31% Degradation receiver 
24% Daddy/Mommy 
24% Pet 
23% Slave 
20% Ageplayer 
16% Owner 
12% All-Rounder 
11% girl/boy


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

WamphyriThrall said:


> @Master Mind how boring!


 Yeah, yeah. I know.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

== Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? == 
98% Vanilla 
95% Submissive 
68% Bondage receiver 
66% girl/boy 
64% Ageplayer 
52% Switch 
49% Primal (Prey) 
46% Brat 
34% Experimentalist 
32% Pet 
28% Slave 
26% Daddy/Mommy 
20% Dominant 
15% Masochist 
9% Brat tamer 
8% Non-monogamist 
4% Primal (Hunter) 
3% Degradation receiver 
2% Sadist 
2% All-Rounder 
0% Bondage giver 
0% Voyeur 
0% Master/Mistress 
0% Degradation giver 
0% Owner 
0% Exhibitionist 
See my results online at Test Results


----------



## Cracked Actor (Apr 17, 2015)

100% Dominant 
99% Switch 
93% Bondage giver 
84% Primal (Hunter) 
76% Bondage receiver 
68% Exhibitionist 
66% Degradation giver 
62% Master/Mistress 
60% Vanilla 
55% Brat tamer 
52% Sadist 
51% Submissive 
49% Primal (Prey) 
49% Experimentalist 
39% Brat 
25% Non-monogamist 
23% Owner 
23% Voyeur 
6% Pet 
5% Daddy/Mommy 
5% Masochist 
3% girl/boy 
0% Ageplayer 
0% Slave 
0% All-Rounder 
0% Degradation receiver

I've always been aggressive when it came to sex so I'm not really surprised.


----------



## frogbonsly76 (Sep 11, 2015)

99% Submissive 
95% Bondage receiver 
95% girl/boy 
77% Experimentalist 
57% Pet 
50% Brat 
46% Ageplayer 
45% Slave 
38% Degradation receiver 
25% Non-monogamist 
12% Primal (Prey) 
12% Vanilla 
11% Masochist 
8% Switch 
1% All-Rounder 
0% Dominant 
0% Sadist 
0% Master/Mistress 
0% Bondage giver 
0% Degradation giver 
0% Brat tamer 
0% Primal (Hunter) 
0% Daddy/Mommy 
0% Owner 
0% Voyeur 
0% Exhibitionist 

Yeah I can't say I'm particularly surprised by these results, pretty much what i expected although i didn't even know some of these categories existed so it was cool to learn about them a little.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

== Results from BDSM test: What kind of sexual deviant are you? == 
79% Switch 
69% Dominant 
64% Vanilla 
59% Submissive 
53% Degradation receiver 
49% Bondage receiver 
49% Sadist 
47% Experimentalist 
46% Master/Mistress 
46% Degradation giver 
45% Bondage giver 
37% Brat 
37% Brat tamer 
36% Primal (Hunter) 
36% Masochist 
29% Primal (Prey) 
21% All-Rounder 
19% Owner 
18% Voyeur 
16% Slave 
15% Exhibitionist 
10% Daddy/Mommy 
9% girl/boy 
1% Non-monogamist 
0% Pet 
0% Ageplayer 
See my results online at Test Results

I am still honestly figuring out my kinks at age 25. I have come to realize that I really enjoy being somewhat dominant with my current SO but I haven't experimented too much with it yet. Though switch makes good sense because starting out dominant and then transitioning into more submissive is pretty hot. But yes, I am still experimenting.


----------

